# alle sue lezioni c'erano giovani di ogni religione



## gata negra

"alle sue lezioni c'erano giovani di ogni religione"
come si traduce?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gata negra 


gata negra said:


> "alle sue lezioni c'erano giovani di ogni religione"
> *C*ome si traduce?


Hai dimenticato le maiuscole e la tua bozza di traduzione.
Ti aspettiamo. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Agró

Io non aspetto più.

En sus clases había jóvenes de todas las religiones.


----------



## gata negra

Agró said:


> Io non aspetto più.
> 
> En sus clases había jóvenes de todas las religiones.


 
Anchio avevo messo 'había', ma me lo da sbagliato (sto facendo una correzione). Non capisco perchè!


----------



## ursu-lab

> Anch'io avevo messo 'había', ma me lo dà sbagliato (sto facendo una correzione). Non capisco perché!



Sei sicura di aver scritto "había" al singolare? Magari l'hai concordato al plurale "habían" e per questo te l'hanno segnato come errore. In spagnolo "haber" (esserci) è invariabile, come in francese: non si concorda al plurale.
Había jóvenes 
habían jóvenes


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Io non aspetto più.
> 
> En sus clases había jóvenes de todas las religiones.


 
Yo habría puesto _'habían'._
¿Dónde estaría el error mio?


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Yo habría puesto _'habían'._
> ¿Dónde estaría el error mío?



Nell'interferenza con l'italiano:
c'è -> hay
ci sono -> hay.


----------



## Agró

gatogab said:


> Yo habría puesto _'habían'._
> ¿Dónde estaría el error mio?



Lo explica ursu-lab prefectamente en el post 5, 'haber' es invariable (cuando significa 'existir', no cuando es auxiliar).

Saluditos.


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> 'haber' es invariable (cuando significa 'existir', no cuando es auxiliar).
> 
> Saluditos.


 
Gracias, Agró (Gru en italiano)


----------



## Neuromante

Y a todas estas: La traducción propuesta por Gata Negra sigue sin aparecer. Y eso que se la ha pedido explícitamente la moderadora y es una de las reglas del foro. La que más les trae sin cuidado a los foreros, la que hace que éste no sea un foro de "traductores gratis" sino un foro para darse una mano unos a otros


----------



## gata negra

¿Qué significa esta regañina?
 Sólo quería una mano, no traducciones gratis!
de todos modos gracias a todos por ayudarme


----------



## Angel.Aura

Non è una scenata, gatanegra; è il rinnovarsi di una richiesta alla quale non mi sembri molto sensibile, piuttosto.
Basta mettere la bozza di traduzione al post numero 1 e non ci saranno più fraintendimenti. Facile, no? 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Neuromante

gata negra said:


> ¿Qué significa esta regañina?
> Sólo quería una mano, no traducciones gratis!
> de todos modos gracias a todos por ayudarme



No dicevo per te, ma per gli altri. Tu, posso capire che non conosci le norme, ma gli altri.... si sono messi a risponderti anche doppo che la moderatrice ti avvia richisto una tua bozza. Ho anche fatto segno a loro.


Se dicessi a te ti avrei detto anche che mancaba il contesto, cosa che sucede.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> No dicevo per te, ma per gli altri. Tu, posso capire che non conosci le norme, ma gli altri.... si sono messi a risponderti anche doppo che la moderatrice ti avvia richisto una tua bozza. Ho anche fatto segno a loro.
> 
> 
> Se dicessi a te ti avrei detto anche che mancaba il contesto, cosa che sucede.



No me lo tomes a mal, pero ¿no hay una norma sobre la ortografía?

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

No, lo que hay es una agradabilísima costumbre de corregir los errores que cometemos en la lengua que no es la de origen de uno, para aprender y para que foreros que otros foreros no los cometan más tarde al creer que son correctos.

Que dicho de una forma menos educada significa que si he cometido fallos de ortografía son eso: Fallos de ortografía. No es que me traigan sin cuidado las normas ni nada por el estilo, es que he cometido errores en la ortografía. 
Bueno: Supongo que los habré cometido. Porque si fuera por tu amabilísima ayuda al corregírmelos me darían las uvas antes de enterarme. De hecho, no sé donde están esos errores, fíjate que curioso y útil ha sido tu aporte: Que lo único que aporta es mosquear a alguien.


----------



## mizzica

Neuromante said:


> Non dicevo a te, ma agli altri. Tu, pPosso capire che tu non conosca le norme, ma gli altri.... si sono messi a risponderti anche dopo che la moderatrice ti aveva richiesto una tua  bozza. Ho anche fatto segno Mi riferivo anche a loro.
> 
> 
> Se dicessi a te ti avrei detto anche che mancava il contesto, cosa che succede (? cosa che hai fatto).


----------

